# Hauling - more opinions please



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like a second round of opinions on using a wire dog crate for young goats. Looks like my husband REALLY wants a utility trailer and not a horse trailer. 
I saw a HUGE one at TSC that I can't get out of my mind. To me it looked like it could hold 2 does. 
I don't know if this is the exact one or not, it was tall, wide and long, fit for big dogs like a Great Dane.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/new-world- ... -h-2401498

I could fit 2 young does in it, and since we'd only be using it primarily for young goats during the summer....and they wouldn't be in there too long, the furthest we'd probably drive from home is maybe 45 minutes.

Eventually I want to make or buy a large crate like the one that goes on the back of a truck from TSC <It's just under $400>. 
Now before you cringe, haha...
This is for our kids 4-H goats that will be YOUNG. 4-5 of them if things work out, if not then less.
A breeder we're hoping to buy from is kidding now, and our does kid soon.
The fullblood boer kids.
For now the plan is to NOT pen the fullblood boer kids with our other goats, because we don't want them to be bullied from the adult does. So if they don't get to be around the other doelings, I am worried they will fight w/each other in a pen such as the one from TSC. So I figured I could eliminate the fuss by penning the fullbloods in a crate together, and then the other goats in another crate <I also have a crate that can hold 1 goat>.

My mind is working and lets see if I can explain my idea to make sense LOL
I want to build a simple, but sturdy wood frame that we can slide the cages in side by side <a piece of OSB between them to prevent fussing>. Simple as in 2x4's or similar.
Secure the frame and also put heavy duty tarps over the top and front to prevent too much air or rain. <I'll be putting OSB down under the cages>
If we need the 3rd crate, we can just slide it in and secure it behind the others.

Does that make sense? I would never just put these on a trailer and tie them down, I want to make sure they are safe.

I don't know an alternative that I can do. I thought about making a couple of pens out of cattle panels, but if this would work, it could be easier. 
Has anyone ever made a pen out of the panels? Have pictures to share?

I was going to make one out of wood, but it would be too heavy to get on/off the trailer IMO. The whole idea of doing this is because we really need a multi use trailer, that is why we've decided to consider this route over buying a horse trailer.

Is my idea too crazy, or think we could pull this off? LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so this is coming from an uncle that for the first 2 years with goats only took 2 goats to the fair. Year three we were up to 4, last year 7, this year 11+. I would hate for you to go spend $100 and then next year buy 2 more so that's another $200. Then all 3 kids are in and they want a market goat plus a big doe. I know you can't say NO because I sure can't when it comes to them showing and learning. So you are now down $300 and you have to drop another $500-$1000 for a trailer in the end. That's just what I see happening because i have a feeling when it comes to your kids and goats you are kind of a softy like me. The more the merrier at the show. They are always learning and will get better the more practice they have. I have a box we slide in the back of the truck if we are only hauling a few of we take our 16' livestock gooseneck trailer if we are hauling more then 4 kids or 2 adults. Good luck but this is my 2 cents sorry if I shot you down, just something to think about. I think it is good to see both sides. By the way I completely understand your idea and if you really don't plan on showing more then a few kids I think it would work just fine. I really see your son being the one that gets out there and really makes a showman about himself and I think he will eventually want more to show. Your oldest I think will be happy with just a few but not be happy if her brother kicks her butt. Then little princess will be happy showing just a few favorites, maybe when she gets bigger she will pull old snow white out there LOL.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont know if you remember my cage i built for my truck when i picked up Dude, but it is pretty heavy.It was all pine boards,i will not go that big with a wooden crate again.Now if you can build one for the kids you could size it down to make it light enough for one person to get on the trailer.You can use skids to build it and finish the outside to dress it up some if you want.Some thin sawn red cedar would look very nice built in the shape of a barn.

When building one you can always make it to the size you need instead of the size "they have".

Your trailer should be lower to the ground and a wooden box would slide on the floor easily.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow thanks Roger you make some great points there, and definitely know my kids! I have been thinking about this too since I posted. It's so frustrating trying to find the best route to take that will benefit us the most LOL 
Bottom line is we need a utility trailer AND a livestock trailer. My husband really wants a utility trailer that he can haul misc. stuff on.
I want a horse trailer. In fact, I fell in love with this one:
http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/2848172934.html

In case he decides to go with the utility trailer, I don't mind using the pens as long as I can build a frame to go around them <It wouldn't take much to do>, and then next year if the kids want to show more, we can buy a small horse trailer. IMO if we went this route, then buying 2 of the $100 cages would be better than spending the $400 on a goat tote in the future. Plus I always have the pens in case I need them for something - which is why I still have the medium/large one out in my shed, I've had it 7 years maybe used it about 10 times. There if I need it 

He wants to find something locally, that trailer is a little more than what he wants us to spend <since we're planning to put out $$ on a couple of full bloods, new clippers, and quality hay for the 4-H goats>. You'd think being in horse country we could find a decent, small horse trailer reasonably priced...but all I have been finding within an hour and a half is $2000-30,000 4-10 horse trailers, it's crazy! I know they have to be out there, but I am not finding them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> I dont know if you remember my cage i built for my truck when i picked up Dude, but it is pretty heavy.It was all pine boards,i will not go that big with a wooden crate again.Now if you can build one for the kids you could size it down to make it light enough for one person to get on the trailer.You can use skids to build it and finish the outside to dress it up some if you want.Some thin sawn red cedar would look very nice built in the shape of a barn.
> 
> When building one you can always make it to the size you need instead of the size "they have".
> 
> Your trailer should be lower to the ground and a wooden box would slide on the floor easily.


Yep I do remember it. I agree, this is something I've not put out of my mind either, But I definitely need something that me and my kids can lift in case my husband isn't home/around to help. I want something with easy accessability so it's not a big obsticle course getting them in/out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

What is the cost involved in the whole deal tarps tie down straps etc.
I saw a cool trailer advertised on line while looking at trailers. This would work for you maybe in a less expensive deal. The trailer was aluminum and it was a flatbed that you put a livestock trailer type box right on it into stakes or what ever.
You could take the small FB trailer and build the box from something like conduit and chain link that you just dropped into the stake holes and pinned. Then you could put a 1/4" plywood on the front and top.
Or look in http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1;ft1_tension_fabric_buildings;ft1_livestock_animal_housing
they have these little calf huts that look like mini carports that you could strap on the trailer and use it for a shelter too? They are also 400
Why can't you slide these crates into the back of your SUV?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Sideplaner! Tarps I can get pretty cheap at the local five and dime store, tie downs/bungees, etc. too. 
I am not sure what size or price on a utility trailer if we were to go that route, my husband hasn't given me his opinion on that yet, and I am clueless what size we should go for if we went that route.
Originally we were wanting something in the $500 range. But I did find another horse trailer for $750, but need more pics, again think it's 1 1/2-2 hours away.
Our problem for long trips is time, my husband is working 11 hour shifts/6 nights a week and that will last until a few weeks after the last foal is born <he works on a thoroughbred horse farm> --- so until early summer.

There's no way I could fit these crates in my SUV, they are HUGE. Plus the problem would be having room, I have 3 kids, and we had 2 doelings in the back of my SUV last year, and had to cram everything we needed for the day in the front passenger seat. It was okay, but would never work with 4-5 goats which is what we're hoping for this year.

Originally we were going to get a truck and put a goat tote on the back, but decided to fix the SUV and keep it at least another year. I don't drive it a whole lot since I don't work outside the house, and when I do horse photography it's seasonal <spring/fall>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Heading to bed, but I found one that the measurements seem to be more similar to the one I saw, because the one I gave the link to just seems smaller. I couldn't find a bigger one on TSC website, so I am going to call them tomorrow to get the measurement..

http://www.groomers.com/item/midwest-so ... 1b2166becc


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What do you think about this? The man says he uses this to haul mulch, and it would fit our needs, pulls great behind his truck, new wiring. But what do you think from the picture?



















It's 6'x9'. Any particular questions I should ask about the frame, tires, etc? Maybe a max weight limit perhaps? Or should I not consider this one? 
<I am unsure if I can change my husbands mind about getting a horse trailer, if not we can get one next year>.
This is about 45 minutes away from us, and anything we really consider would have to be worth the drive. 
It's not expensive either, and not horribly looking, but I want something that can last. My concern would be storing something like this so it doesn't get wet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good. putting another coat of paint will help preserve it and you would have a garden trailer too. It has the capacity.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

What about an enclosed trailer and adding vents? Anyone ever do that? Thoughts on that?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Sideliner! I am going to show it to my husband when he wakes up. As long as it hauls safely on the highway/interstate now and then, then we'd be good to go! I don't think it would get many miles on the interstate with us, but occassionally. Most places we can get to on highways.



Fittin it in Farm said:


> What about an enclosed trailer and adding vents? Anyone ever do that? Thoughts on that?


You can do it, but all the trailers I've seen are $2000+  It was one of the first things I considered doing, but exceeds what we want to spend for a trailer. We just have so many projects we need to do, and things we plan to do/get, that we don't have a big budget to work with on getting a trailer.

My other issue is, we'd be hauling goats to the fairs in the summer and it gets VERY HOT here, so it also made me wonder if it would get too hot/stuffy with the humidity in the hot part of summer? Last year we went to shows on days it was in the upper 80s/low 90s with humidity that was really miserable.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

In my opinion, single axle trailers extremely more difficult to back up vs. dual axle trailers. I don't understand the physics of it, but I can't back up a single axle trailer to save my life. I'm actually pretty good at backing up a dual axle as long as I can look back and see it. 

Check the tire size, make sure it's a common size not like a 16.5 or something. I would also make sure it had a #3500 lb axle under it as well. At 6 ft wide, you might be able to find one of those aluminum truck caps to bracket onto the top. Then you wouldn't need the tarps or cages. You and your kids could probably move an aluminum topper, but there is no way you could move a fiberglass one. Fiberglass weighs a ton. Wood lasts a long time if treated properly. A good coating of paint or water sealer yearly should make the wood last a long time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I like it for what it is,you wont be able to overload your SUV with a trailer like that.

I would look it over good for bad tires and under the frame to make sure there is no rotted wood that you cant see,make sure the lights work too.

You could always make a top for it if you need to use it in bad weather,or use tarps.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks both of you  I agree Steve this one looks like it wouldn't be able to haul more than what my SUV could handle. I don't want to put too my 'stress' on the SUV as I am trying to make it last at least another year without any big issues. We were originally going to sell it this year/trade it in for a truck, but decided to put the $$ into it and get it fixed <fingers crossed>. We bought ALL the parts we're sure it needs, now just getting them put on, there's quite a list, heh <brakes, BOTH front door pins, thermostat, new fuel filter> whew. 
Now I just hope there aren't any major underlying issues! But it runs just fine. Has a bad miss when you use the air conditioner though, started that this past summer, so we're not sure if that's the thermostat or an underlying problem - praying it's thermostat LOL
It's a 2001 Bravada, has just a little over 100,000 miles now, and we've had it since Nov 2007.

Anyway, I am waiting to hear back from the guy with this trailer. I am really interested in it, but of course the problem is, we really need to get the brakes fixed on the SUV before we go look at it. I don't know if the guy would hold it that long for us to look at it  But we'll see! I asked tire size and if he knew the weight limit on the axl <thanks Crowbar!>, I may email him again and let him know were' definitely interested but would like that extra info.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the trailer I was talking about above was sold  We just couldn't get out in time to get a look at it, plus I didn't notice a license plate, so that made me wonder how hard it would be to get a plate on it as I think it was just used around their farm.

Back to square one! One of the horse trailers I like I did notice the price went down a couple hundred, but not sure it went down enough for my husband to consider it. It's small/lightweight, has 2 axles, divider. About an hour or more drive away - which is part of the problem for us right now.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

You dont need a plate in Kentucky Candice,not yet anyway.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> You dont need a plate in Kentucky Candice,not yet anyway.


Really? I assumed you had to have a plate for any kind of trailer? Wow...wish we had jumped on it then!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope,like i said not yet.They were trying to pass a law to make everyone get one,but it failed.They will eventually keep trying to pass it and succeed one day though.More money to give to the government officials to tell us how we need to do things.If you plan to take it out of state you have to have one if that state requires it.Indiana does,but not sure of others.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you should check which states need registration/plates. I just bought a horse trailer from Kansas (no plate needed on a trailer that hauls under 2,000lbs) I live in CT- EVERYTHING has to be registered. What a challenge to get everything to register an older, non registered vehicle. Do your homework before you buy!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Even if you don't need a license plate in your State (BTW...Kansas you do need a plate over a certain weight) you DO need plates to cross most State lines. Research and find out before you buy one. If you even think you're going to be crossing a State line with your trailer, be sure you can put a plate on it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I will do that  I don't 'think' we'd ever be considering crossing a state line, but I do want a trailer that can be plated, as you just never know. All my family live out of state, and if one of them needed help....I always keep that in the back of my mind when deciding these things - and they are all in Indiana.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're still looking, not finding much  I was wondering if anyone had any idea if we bought a utlity trailer and made a pen to go on it, what size should we look at? I have seen some 5x10, but not sure they are big enough. We'd need to be able to have 2 seperate pens. I wish I had gone to tractor supply the last time I was at the feed mill, so I could look at the trailers and visualize building pens on it. It's just the type of thing I need to see in person to visualize. So any size recommendations would be great.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

5X10 will make 2 5x5 pens on it,should be more than enough room for more than 10 goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> 5X10 will make 2 5x5 pens on it,should be more than enough room for more than 10 goats


Thanks Steve I appreciate it! So I am guessing a 5x8 might even work especially for just 4-5 young does?
I have some ideas for making pens to put on one especially in case we don't find a horse trailer. 
Right now we can't look at anything  We had brakes done on our SUV last Monday, drove it for the first time yesterday, kept smelling something like it was burning. When we got home we found out it was the back passenger side brakes! My husband said it felt like the brake was on, but he doesn't drive the SUV very often and with new brakes he thought it was just him. The brake pads are nearly gone, and it was smoking! Yeah scary  So we're needless to say taking it back today and demanding it get fixed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so we still have not bought anything, honestly I was so busy in April I didn't have time to look. So I am looking again now, and NEED something next week so we can take the girls to their health certificate and one of them has to have a state tag since we opted not to register her.

What do you all think of this?









I'm trying to find out if they still have the smaller one in the background. But this really looks like something that would work for us, and doesn't look to be heavy. My only concern is, don't they look too tall??

This one is really cheap and I am going to request a couple more pics to show the back gate and the floor...could be a fixer upper...and isn't very far away. 5x8.









Anyway, those are two I am looking into right now. I found a pony trailer but the people never emailed me back. Found a perfect trailer that was sold!


----------

